# Attention 330 - how to restart program download after 330



## janeslogin (Dec 13, 2006)

When the spouse works late ed-[On the computer so phone line is interrupted.] there is occasionally an Attention 330 message. TV1 shows about 95% complete. TV2 shows no progress.

These messages are stuck there all day unless I enter Stop.

After Stop the program guide and schedule information has errors.

How do I restart the download?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

try guide-999-rightarrow, or just reboot.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

If the program guide is not downloaded one of two following will restart it.

1) Bring up the quide and type in 999 and right arrow. (this works most of the time)

2) bring up the menu 6-1-1 and do a check switch. After completion of the check switch it will reload the quide upon leaving the menus and reacquiring satellite signal. (this always works)


----------

